# Let's see YOU!!!



## Jill (Apr 2, 2006)

We do this from time to time here, but I think it is always fun and now I have a recent picture I am not totally ashamed to show. Not that I think it's a great picture, but based on what else I could show (recently), it's good by recent comparison!

It would be great to see YOU ALL! I know some of us have our profile pictures and those are great, but would be cool to have a photo album of us thread.

And, I wonder, am I the only one fretting at least as much about how *I* will look at the horse shows this spring vs. how my HORSES will look? I got it bassackwards, I do think, since it's a horse show not a people show but still... I have been busting my very fat _ _ _ this year dieting (low carb) and walking trying to make sure my butt's smaller than my horses' come show season (5 wks away!). I got really fat the past two years and have lost about 25 pounds since just before New Years, and would like to ditch another 25. Plus, for what it's worth and totally off topic, but I feel so much better on low carb (more energy, better mood, etc.). Anyhow..........

*And, TAG, YOU are it, your turn!!!  Show us YOU! I'm sure I have not set the bar too high here with the below




*

Yesterday, at my sister's for Jonah's birthday party:






Me with my baby, Winston J. Woolybear, about 6 years ago:






Harvey and Derby at our second show ever in April 2002:






Harvey and I at my sister's wedding (2001, I think...):


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Apr 2, 2006)

here is me, (Shellie) my hubby, David and Loren.











Me and Loren with Velvet and Rocky.






David on his gelding, CJ, at the beach


----------



## Bluerocket (Apr 2, 2006)

Here is my husband Kim on our new JD 790 tractor (bought it yesterday - not delivered yet)






And here I am on the same tractor


----------



## Reble (Apr 2, 2006)

Family My daughters Wedding July 2005

Hubby and I with our Accompishments

3 daughters closes to me in picture, 1 son right hand corner, oldest grandaughter beside our son, and their other half






My 2 grandchildren at Xmas


----------



## New_Image (Apr 2, 2006)

Heres me.....











Im with ya Jill, these threds are always fun to see



:


----------



## Dream (Apr 2, 2006)

I was just thinking the other day that this would be a good idea. Here's me:






Here is me eventing on my appendix QH, Dream Chaser;






And me with my fiance, Marc at a friend's wedding:






Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Feather1414 (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok, I will go along with those, only don't laugh since this are a wide variety of pictures..

First off is my brother and I last week on our cruise. We had a formal dinner night and I actually wore makeup! :new_shocked:






Then this is at the turtle farm in the Grand Cayman islands. It was pretty hot there actually!






Then this a one of the typical "me" pictures. This is the face everyone says I make when I am thinking up something to say.






and then this is me when I am just being me. I think I look like a total dork in this picture, but hey, whatever.


----------



## Leeana (Apr 2, 2006)

I'll post whenever dell decides to send the computer back



:

Leeana H.


----------



## lyn_j (Apr 2, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Here is Me and Esther at our graduation from Guide Dog School.... Shes the redhead Im the fat brunette! lol Jill where are YOUR pics?[/SIZE]






Lyn


----------



## tinacvt (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok here's me it's a few years old from when I was still showing my Arabs.


----------



## Jill (Apr 2, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]Ooooooohhhhh!!!! This is a lot of fun



[/SIZE]

And, Lyn, I'm pictured. I'm the blonde w/ Harvey in front of my sister's fridge. I was brunette (like in the other pics) when you've seen me in person before but what the heck, I was ready for a change



I will be the lady _(blonde? Brunette? shoot, that's 5wks away so who knows!) _with Harvey and DunIT, Sunny and Bacardi when you see me at the shows :bgrin


----------



## lyn_j (Apr 2, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Jill, I didnt see the pics when I posted first. You look great as a blonde![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 2, 2006)

Me & Hubby!






Me with a couple foals, when I raised AQHA & APHA Horses











Me with one of our Jenny's






My darling daughter:


----------



## journey (Apr 2, 2006)

This is my hubby and our three beautiful children.






The girls and I sitting on the porch on a nice day.






My oldest girl Ashley and Me on the same day.






My sweet baby Amie sleeping a couple of weeks ago.






I thought I had resized them..Sorry. I think I look bad in all the pics that I am in..Wish I

could say that I was that cute little red head!


----------



## CAM (Apr 2, 2006)

The only photo I have on my computer is with me and my dad a few years ago before he passed away. My hair was actually down to my rear end (hard to tell in the photo) but my husband just cut a couple inches off the back last week. :new_shocked: I am also a tad blonder now with hightlights.










Edited to add: I found one more photo on my computer from my 10 year college reunion last July. It is a bit more recent but a little dark. I don't have many photos because I am always the one behind the camera.



:


----------



## RAPfrosty (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok, the button to post a picture doesn't work on my computer so I'll have to do links. If the link doesn't work right away click on it, highlight the URL at the top of the page and then press enter. Should work.

First three are Fever and I (please excuse his bad behavior in the first, he wasn't keen on coming in just yet lol



)



http://image56.webshots.com/156/3/90/85/51...85bMHkOR_ph.jpg



http://image61.webshots.com/161/3/74/19/51...19FcDiMz_ph.jpg



http://image12.webshots.com/12/6/33/80/226...17daZIlL_ph.jpg

Here's one of my sister and I (we look terrible and we are eating but whatever)



http://image50.webshots.com/50/0/51/13/270...17KLRcxP_ph.jpg

Last but not least, my little brother.



http://image56.webshots.com/156/3/11/5/250...17GvEiDg_ph.jpg


----------



## luvmycritters (Apr 2, 2006)

What a FUN thread Jill!! :aktion033: I dont much like showing pictures of myself - but love seeing every one elses pics. - so guess I will play!



:

Me and hubby this year on valentines day - 06






Me and my umbrella cockatoo "Francious" taken in March of 06.






Me and my fav. mare "Winnie," taken this year - 06.


----------



## Feather1414 (Apr 2, 2006)

RAPfrosty said:


> Ok, the button to post a picture doesn't work on my computer so I'll have to do links. If the link doesn't work right away click on it, highlight the URL at the top of the page and then press enter. Should work.
> 
> First three are Fever and I (please excuse his bad behavior in the first, he wasn't keen on coming in just yet lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Relic (Apr 2, 2006)

This is me only one l have. :bgrin


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 2, 2006)

Appy and I....


----------



## Marty (Apr 3, 2006)

Well ok if you insist but I"m really shy you know.................


----------



## jdomep (Apr 3, 2006)

The most recent one I have is

http://www.ccminidonks.com/vernon4.jpg

and if this works here is me and hubby a few years ago

http://www.themartinboys.freeservers.com/c...35/155a6bc0.jpg


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 3, 2006)

This is Dee & I. I'm the short one.






And this is Miss Kitty & I. Guess I'm the tall one here.


----------



## Jill (Apr 3, 2006)

This is fun!!! Us mini horse people are a good looking bunch, huh?

And Marty, NO FAIR!!!


----------



## Frankie (Apr 3, 2006)

Most recent pictures are still on the computer, have not gotten them uploaded.

So here is from last year, showing Tango!


----------



## MyBarakah (Apr 3, 2006)

:saludando: Hi Everyone!

I LOVE this! So great to see what everyone looks likes! Nice to put a name with a face!! So fun to see all your pictures!!! Way Cool!

I don't want to get too carried away with the photos..... But the first one is of me and my 2 boys and my mom and step-dad and my sister (who's on the far right)... I'm the one on the left with the long blond hair... my mom's the short lady with the dark hair with the grey in it! lol! This was taken at Thanksgiving last fall.





This is one of my Favorites!! It was taken last November of me driving my welsh pony that I sold to a great lady out in WA who's going to use him as a CDE horse! I love this picture of my corgi dog, Flash.... He's smiling!! And he's totally enjoying the ride!! My dog flash goes EVERY where with me! And he doesn't think he's a dog either! lol!






This next one is of me last May riding my "big baby", Muddy, who's a 5 yr.old quarter horse gelding that I have raised as a baby. I ride & show dressage with him.





And then the last one of course is of me taken last summer.....





I hope to get some nice one's taken this spring/summer of me and my minis!!! :bgrin


----------



## Kathy2m (Apr 3, 2006)

This is my husband and I, 2 Thanksgivings ago






My first sleep over with the grandbaby, didnt get much sleep!!!


----------



## MyBarakah (Apr 3, 2006)

Darn it! I couldn't get my pictures like I wanted them!! arh!

I'll try it again....... Only the first picture came out correctly (size).... I'll try the other 3 again......


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Apr 3, 2006)

Here's Darrin & I in our Christmas picture.


----------



## billiethekid40 (Apr 3, 2006)

This is me at my mothers wedding this summer:











me with my boyfriend (husband to be LOL)






And a more recent one with my hair grown out. This was taken in November a few days before my 22nd birthday.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, last time we did this I posted a pictures of Catherine Zeta Jones... :lol:

Here I am with Cody (I'm the one without the sunglasses...)






And here I am with my yearling Callie, who I sold last year:


----------



## luckymeacres (Apr 3, 2006)

Here we are!!


----------



## Erica (Apr 3, 2006)

this is what you would see at the shows if I were showing.....











this is what you would see at home, or even at the shows when I am not showing











And then a few "cleaned up" pics I guess - though that rarely happens anymore,


----------



## Jill (Apr 3, 2006)

This is so much fun!!!

Liz, I remember when you posted the picture of Catherine Zeta Jones and I didn't know it wasn't you at first!!! I have not gotten my RDA of the E! Network, apparently!

Erica, is that you with Angel as a foal?

I wonder if there is a way to make this a "sticky" topic? I think it's neat seeing "us all"!!!


----------



## Erica (Apr 3, 2006)

Yep that is Angel as a wee one......she still has that "look" doesn't see or the way she holds herself.


----------



## Jill (Apr 3, 2006)

Yep! Angel does!!! You can tell it's her from foal to now


----------



## NMMack (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok Erica, I am not so sure that I want Mike going down there by himself now.... WHOA!



:

Jill, you look almost identical to a friend of mine up here, especially the one of your holding Winston! It is amazing!



:

Ok, I will play too, however, I do not have any recent pics of myself (with good reason), but the older ones at least give you an idea of what I look(ed) like, add many more pounds and a few well deserved grey hairs and wrinkles, and it is still the same old me! LOL!!!



:

Our Cowboy Wedding out in Wyoming, in an outdoor Cowboy Church by Cody:






Our First Christmas together (for some reason our hair looks red, and it is blonde):






My favorite pic of Mike and Smokey (our QH), he was building a shed, and Smokey was "helping":






My QH Nicki, and Sheltie, Jesse:






Nancy



:


----------



## Krickette (Apr 3, 2006)

^Me and my Arabian Mi Khe Tosk at a local river^






^Me and my prom date last year^






^My friend's MSPaint portrait of me!^


----------



## FFFoxyGal (Apr 3, 2006)

OK,.....I dont really like showing my self a whole lot,...but,....Here you go!!!



:






LOL,.....ok,..ok,.....Fine,..Here is the REAL DEAL!! :lol:






Fred & I,...eons ago!






Our wedding.



:






All my kidlings!



:






My three girls






And,..Me last fall,....older and a lot more wrinkles,..LOL,..I also cut my hair shorter and it is gret now(gotta buy more color) :saludando: Terri


----------



## Jess P (Apr 3, 2006)

Okay, here I am! My hair is a bit darker now. I need some new pics, but I think I am giving up the money I have saved for a new digital camera to ship a new horse up here


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Apr 3, 2006)

What a neat thread! Well lets see if I have any pictures of me on here...anywhere...ahh....ok I can't find anything real good or new but these'll do for now!

Me last summer with Sinclair who is now enjoying a warmer climate in Arkansas =)







This is me last August when I went to look at Delight before making the big decision to bring her home - not necessary to say, I was only blonde for that weekend...lol!






Here is my wonderful boyfriend of over 2 years now =) With my 9yr old female eclectus parrot, Kiki!






Well that's it for now...nice meeting ya'll!!


----------



## CLC Stables (Apr 3, 2006)

Here is me...........this is a couple of years ago, but close enough................


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Apr 3, 2006)

:aktion033: I just sent you a message about having my clipper blades done.!! I am so glad you posted!! :bgrin


----------



## capall beag (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't really have any pics of me and hubby on digital......but this is what we have





YIKES SORRY THEY ARE SO BIG!!!!!!! I guess you all really get to see us up close

A recent picture of us all!! Hubby looks bored stiff



:






A more typical pic of hubby with our son Matthew(last year)






A pic I love of my girls(last year)



:


----------



## nootka (Apr 3, 2006)

I am usually the one behind the camera, too, so I don't often appear in the pictures (either that or it's just my hand or foot in the pic w/the horse), but this one I took w/my web cam probably a little over a month ago?

Really cool to "see" you all. Jill, I dig the new hair color, it suits you esp. w/that story about you racing around in the little sporty convertible. 

Liz M.


----------



## strass (Apr 3, 2006)

This is me and my wife, Lisa.

At R Nationals:






At S/R Convention:






At a Wedding Last Month:






And at a surprise B-day Party I threw for her just this past Friday:






...at least *she's* cute...my face has taken a lot of abuse over the years.


----------



## Ferin (Apr 3, 2006)

Heres a few recent pics of me....


----------



## Dee (Apr 4, 2006)

OK OK here I am....

Me at my college grad






Showing






Its so fun to see everyone!





Dee


----------



## Mini Lover (Apr 4, 2006)

This is a fun topic. Well here I am.





My Semi Formal date and I:






Mom and I in Greece last Summer:






My Best Friend and I:






and Toad (one of lilfoot's Dwarf) and I



: :






Nicole


----------



## aBreeze (Apr 4, 2006)

me looking like im 10... yesterday






and me with my Saki about a month ago... or so...


----------



## stormo41 (Apr 4, 2006)

some pictures of me by me.











some pictures of me not by me.
















look you can even buy me http://www.deviantart.com/print/226393/


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Jill, you look good as a blonde!! :aktion033: Here's me, at a Party at my dad's



, and out on a horse showing.


----------



## Abby (Apr 4, 2006)

Here I am with my two grand daughters, Emma and Allison a few weeks ago. I was exhausted that day, not a good picture.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/Abby2005/81b2eb78.jpg

And me and Snip two years ago.

Lee


----------



## Abby (Apr 4, 2006)

Here I am with my two grand daughters, Emma and Allison a few weeks ago. I was exhausted that day, not a good picture.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/Abby2005/81b2eb78.jpg

And me and Snip two years ago.

Lee


----------



## ILoveMyGelding (Apr 5, 2006)

Here's a picture from my hs graduation 3 years ago (I'm the left)






Me and my now ex boyfriend Jesse xmas last year






Me and my filly Lacey June 1st last year (the day she was born)






Me and my stallion Topper last year






Ok I'm done now.


----------



## miniapp (Apr 5, 2006)

For those of you who don't know, I am a twin... :bgrin so here are a couple of photos of my sister AND me...

Here I am with my grand old mare, Pokie... (she passed away about a month ago at the age of 32.. she had been with me for 30 years...)






And here is my sister, Janie Bigham, with her AQHA Stallion, "Ina Different League"..






And here we are together at the 2004 Nationals... (with BHM The Shaman, now owned by Pond Lake Stables in Wisconsin...) a little older, wiser, larger... LOL!!!






Great thread!

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Apr 5, 2006)

Boy, I just have to comment that Shaman's photo's keep popping up everywhere, he must be a popular little appy!!!

Beeee-utiful appy =)

Nice to finally see you all!


----------



## miniapp (Apr 5, 2006)

MiniHoofBeats said:


> Boy, I just have to comment that Shaman's photo's keep popping up everywhere, he must be a popular little appy!!!
> 
> Beeee-utiful appy =)
> 
> Nice to finally see you all!



Thanks for the compliment on "Bob"... I raised him.. he was just such a fun colt to be around... He has two look alike full brothers... (that are also National Top Ten colts..) and I am so excited that I get to show him at Nationals this year as a Two Year old for his new owners, Pond Lake Stables in Wisconsin... :bgrin

Thanks again for the kind words... and, by the way, LOVE your new appy purchase!!! :aktion033:

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## Marty (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok I'll be brave but DON'T LAUGH AND MAKE FUNNA ME OK????? I know I'm a cow!

and sorry in advance if I bust your screen:

Here's me with Tracey






and here's me with Devin


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2006)

This is A LOT of fun and Marty, I think you look great!!!


----------



## Laura (Apr 6, 2006)

Steve and I at the wedding on New Year's Eve.


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Apr 6, 2006)

This is my husband Lonnie, my son Dakota and myself (in December of 2003). It's the most recent picture I have of us together - and probably the best picture taken of me....EVER! (sorry if it's huge!)


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Apr 6, 2006)

This is me back in 2002 when I got into miniature horses for the first time. (When I was still skinny enough that I still tucked in my shirt :bgrin )






This is me and my husband, Donnie about 6 months ago.






And this was me back on the first week of November when I went to Branson.


----------



## crponies (Apr 8, 2006)

Well, I figured out I do have a picture of myself online, so here ya go. This is me with one of my rabbit does, Licorice, this past spring/summer in my friends' garden. You'll have to excuse the wheelbarrow above my head and the finger in the corner


----------

